

Secured at Docker – Diogo Mónica and Nathan McCauley - alexcasalboni
http://blog.docker.com/2015/03/secured-at-docker-diogo-monica-and-nathan-mccauley/

======
fideloper
Good move for Docker to publicly improve on security!

